# Travel in/out of France when partially vaccinated



## fdanforth1 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi!

I have a friend, an Italian citizen, living in France. He has one Phizer vaccination shot and also contracted covid twice. In France it is not recommended to get your second shot if you've contracted Covid for 6 months (now 3 months I believe.)

Will my friend be able to leave France to Mexico and travel back to France as a "vaccinated" passenger based on the new Vaccine Pass rules, boarding flights and crossing the border? It seems that a positive test result that is less than 6 months old, but older than 11 days can serve as proof of vaccination? It seems unclear if this test must be PCR or antigen.

I would love to hear from people in similar situations that have traveled internationally to/from France recently. Thank you so much!


----------



## fdanforth1 (Nov 29, 2021)

My friend does have a positive (antigen) test result. Per the the following sites it seems this would serve as a "vaccine pass". Has anyone boarded a flight or crossed the border this way recently? Thanks again!



https://wwws.airfrance.fr/en/information/covid-19/faq-voyage-covid-19










COVID-19: Entry and stay of foreign talents in France - Welcome to France


Read the latest news about COVID-19 : Entry and stay of foreign talents in France thanks to Welcome to France and its numerous news dedicated to foreign talents wishing to settle in France




www.welcometofrance.com


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

fdanforth1 said:


> It seems that a positive test result that is less than 6 months old, but older than 11 days can serve as proof of vaccination?


There was something in today's news (see FranceInfo) saying that in France you now need to show a positive test of less than 4 months old. Not sure when the change goes into effect, but these things can literally change overnight.

Ah, here it is: Covid-19 : les personnes infectées avant le 15 février devront recevoir leur rappel au plus tard quatre mois après leur test positif


----------

